# Angel's Kids Pics Added



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

:greengrin: After a very eventful night, we have a set of Trips, one that is about 2-3 pounds a :kidred: !! A nice big :kidblue:, and one that I'm not sure of cause it won't stay still. We went out for supper and came home to Angel once again waiting to be alone to kid. I also fell tonight and had to make a trip to the ER, so the next ten days will prove interesting, as I have 17 stitches in my hand. Anyhow The doeling is white, with long ears. The buckling is White with the Lamancha ears, And the unknown is Brown with long ears. I will post pics sometime tomorrow.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Angel's Kids*

Awww Congrats on the kids! I am so sorry you fell and got hurt though OUCH! I hope you get to feeling better ASAP! At least you'll have the new kids to keep your mind occupied! Hopefully you can get some pics to share, I can't wait to see your kiddos!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel's Kids*

I have to go back out in a little bit Angels Udder is congested, so for the time being I am giving a colsturum supplement, I will work on her udder tomorrow, now I guess I better build that milking stand that I have been putting off.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel's Kids*

 so excited while I was feeding them again I checked on the dirty blonde looking kid the offical tally is :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: , So the littlest one although these aren't registrable will be HGD Angel's Sunshine, the dirty blonde will be HGD Angel's Lil Pest, and the buck will be sold, as a wether. :lovey: wish my computer would upload the pics. I can't believe the does have normal ears and the buckling got gopher ears :whatgoat: I thought since they are all 50% Lamancha they would all get the LIL ears .


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel's Kids*

After having carefully checking all the kids out I believe that I have a set of twins, and single. The Buckling and Pest are a good 5-6# each and look to be full term or a little bit over. Sunshine on the other hand is maybe 3# and her teeth are still well below the gum line. The only thing I can think of is that Angel came back into standing heat on Sept. 11th while we were at the sale barn selling two of our Lamancha cross bucklings that we had bought last spring, and Bottle baby the only one we had kept got his chance while we were gone. It explains why, even though I was sure she was bred on Aug 21st that she was so slow in going into labor, it split the difference right in half, and gave them all a fighting chance. this doe just keeps amazing me.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Angel's Kids*

yay! :clap: congrats on your new babies! wish you quick healing in your hand. what a night!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Angel's Kids*

Congrats! :clap: Can't wait to see baby pics.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel's Kids*

Congrats on FINALLY getting babies!!!! Hope you are healed up quick and can enjoy those babies!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel's Kids*

I am on my way out to do just that right now!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angel's Kids*

Congrats...  :leap:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel's Kids*

 finally got the pics to upload.

Here is the Buckling with lamby, had to throw her out she wouldn't leave them alone.









Angel's Pest









Angel's Sunshine and Polka dot a rescue kitten, about 7-9 months old who is also very small









As you can see she doesn't have a very thick coat, she has alot of skin showing through









And this one if of her and My cat Max


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Angel's Kids*

Awwwwww! So cute! Love your curious lamb, too


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Indeed they are very cute! Are Lil'Pest's ears folded closed? If so and they don't open up I can pm you an easy way to fix them. 
Sunshine is gorgeous! And no worries, once she gets used to her environment she'll grow in a nice coat. Ithma's kids were the same way, didn't have a lot of hair in certain places, but now it's all grown in and their bodies have adapted to the environment. The only time they shiver is when they get up from a nap around the time I turn them out - once they are up moving around they are just fine 

How is Angel doing? I hope she's doing fine, and no issues with her udder.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your cute kids! Good luck with the congested udder and hope you heal quickly!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I had to put Angels Pest down today, she got stepped on and it was pretty bad. We are selling our Miniature horses next weekend. :veryangry:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How heartbreaking! I am so very very sorry


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

updated pics of Prince Charming.


















Hes almost as big as Jackson.


----------

